# Hamster is losing his hair??



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Bumble our nearly 9 month old hamster seems to be losing his hair, He has patches of hair. Hes seems very healthy and is alert and eating well. 

Havnt changed his food, bedding or sawdust He has got a bigger better cage but this was about 8-9 weeks ago 

Any ideas of what it could be? He does have a cat pester him but he never seems bothered by him and sort of smells him then walks away (he doesnt even bite or nip when the cats on top of the cage even though he could take a good chunk if he wanted) 

Ive had around a few hamster when i was younger but hes my first in about 6years


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Are you sure he's losing hair or is it just his glands on his hip bones? Males are meant to have bald areas on the hips when they reach sexual maturity.

Also, check him for mites or creepy crawlies. This can cause hair loss.

If that isn't it, try changing his bedding to something different, maybe one of the paper pulp beddings, instead of ordinary woodshavings. Or try shavings made of a different wood such as aspen. You could give him tissue instead of hay or vice versa as well. If none of those are the cause it might be a food thing, try changing that around too. Once you've ruled everything out you'd need to go to the vet.


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

I cant really add to the great advice that stolenkissgerbils has given you.
I would suggest not leaving your cat near your hamster though. At the end of the day, the cat is a predator and the hamster is prey. You simply cannot predict what might happen next


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh it could be the sexual maturity actually  its around his back end and his hips, I'll try the other things aswell just incase. I did think it was strange as hes fine in himself and is coming when i call him

There isnt any where else the hammy can go, Theres no worries about the cat getting him there isnt any way with how i have his cage e.t.c. they are also shut away when hes out and about having a nose


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

I've tried to find a picture of a hamster's hip glands for you to compare but I can't unfortunately.

But here's a pic of a hammie with a skin/hair loss problem, just scroll down about halfway.
Hamster Care


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Chance has mange,i have to go for treatment every other week

I tried taking pics but his fur is black and so is his skin..... lol


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Doesnt look like that pic, skin looks nice will try and get a pic of it tomorrow when i take him out.

Its just thining and slightly patchy like an old man lol 

Thanks for your help


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm sure you've got this covered, but I thought my hamster was safe from my 4 cats until one day when I got up to a smashed up cage and a missing hammie, they had pulled the cage on the floor and it broke open. I found her under the sofa safe and sound but now we have the cage fastened down with a car bungee strap.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I'm sure you've got this covered, but I thought my hamster was safe from my 4 cats until one day when I got up to a smashed up cage and a missing hammie, they had pulled the cage on the floor and it broke open. I found her under the sofa safe and sound but now we have the cage fastened down with a car bungee strap.


ooofe thats bad :O

xxx


----------

